# Macromedia Projector issues with Windows Vista



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a question in regards to PC games and Macromedia.We have alot of games downloaded on a Windows Vista 32-bit Home Premium PC.We downloaded/installed a new game yesterday afternoon from the Big Fish Games website.When we attempt to access this game we get the following error message.
"Macromedia Projector has stopped working"
I wondered if anyone else on here has encountered this issue,and if you have,did you find a way to resolve the problem?
By the way,the game that we installed yesterday is the only game that we have this issue with.All other games perform fine.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Can't speak from personal experience, however this seems to be a not uncommon problem... the suggestions that resolved it successfully included:

Updating the Flash Player.
Run the offending game in XP compatibility mode
Use msconfig to disable ALL start ups and start Vista clean, then reinstall the game.

Lots more... just Google Macromedia Projector has stopped working


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and suggestions Larry.The player has the latest update from Adobe.I will try to run it in XP compatibility mode.If that doesn't work,I will go with the msconfig route,and see if that does anything for it.I will also check out Google about this too.
Thanks again. 



LarryFlowers said:


> Can't speak from personal experience, however this seems to be a not uncommon problem... the suggestions that resolved it successfully included:
> 
> Updating the Flash Player.
> Run the offending game in XP compatibility mode
> ...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,I tried a few things last night to get the new game to load,but it is still no go.
:scratch:


----------

